# FITS: i7-2-GO



## Fitseries3 (May 29, 2009)

well im going to start showing you pics in the preliminary build but i have already started.

this will get better over time so dont think im anywhere near finished.

enjoi 


























more soon


----------



## freaksavior (May 29, 2009)

sweet. that pimpin


----------



## dark2099 (May 29, 2009)

I thought this was going to be hidden till done.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

looking sweet man! can't wait for it to be done!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

what CS said, this way I dont have to type it.  But if you realized, after typing this whole post, I ended up writing something longer than what CS wrote, so I think I was just better off saying something of my own 

  good going fits, would love to see the end results


----------



## mlee49 (May 29, 2009)

Funny, most people earn my thanks by posting useful information or answering a question I ask but you post four pictures of dual 295's, an i7 board, radiator, and some acrylic and I'm weak at the knees.

Keep'm comming Fit! 




Edit:  Post per day = 4.20


----------



## n-ster (May 29, 2009)

next on TPU.... i7 systems with quad-fire GTX 295's that are *somewhat meaning carrying something real heavy xD* portable !!! made by the famous TPU user.... FITSERIES3 !!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 29, 2009)

i've got A LOOOOOOOOOOOOOT in store for this so keep in tune.

something about ducting for the gpus....... hmmm.....

and that rad looks promising...

will there be more...


----------



## n-ster (May 29, 2009)

*stays up the whole night to hear more news*


----------



## richardbel (May 29, 2009)

damn that's what i called power pimpin..


----------



## tzitzibp (May 29, 2009)

subscribed... always great to see Fits work in progress! sweet looking!


----------



## Geofrancis (May 29, 2009)

nice


----------



## Darknova (May 29, 2009)

Yet again fit you amaze me.

What RAM is that by the way?


----------



## DrPepper (May 29, 2009)

Nom Nom Nom tasty


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

porta-pwnage.


----------



## n-ster (May 29, 2009)

*wakes up after falling asleep on his keyboard**hurries to Fit's thread**Waits.....*


----------



## King Wookie (May 29, 2009)

Subscribed.

With Fits around,it's never boring.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 29, 2009)

Fit, you've done it again.


----------



## DOM (May 29, 2009)

i see a foot lol


----------



## n-ster (May 29, 2009)

Let's start the bid for Fit's foot! 25 million million $ !! who says 30?


----------



## bogmali (May 29, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've got A LOOOOOOOOOOOOOT in store for this so keep in tune.



Will it include folding/crunching after it is complete Mr. Team Capitan?

SUBSCRIBED


----------



## crazy pyro (May 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Yet again fit you amaze me.
> 
> What RAM is that by the way?



It's the Crucial value DDR3 RAM that he's found to overclock like crazy.


----------



## n-ster (May 29, 2009)

Yea an OC to 2ghz +


----------



## freaksavior (May 29, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Yea an OC to 2ghz +



yeah, it does 2ghz easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2009)

What kind of voltage does it take to hit 2ghz on the RAM?  Anyone have a link to the kit?


----------



## r9 (May 29, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> yeah, it does 2ghz easy http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l294/freaksavior/2000-88824.jpg


[/QUOTE]

Just when I wanted to say loose that RAM it is ruining the whole look. At 2+GHz you can let them stay .


----------



## crazy pyro (May 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> What kind of voltage does it take to hit 2ghz on the RAM?  Anyone have a link to the kit?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148245 The 1333 one which uses the same chips as these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148244
The 6GB version:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246 This is Fit's RAM.
Check I think Freak Saviour's post for the voltages needed to reach 2ghz.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2009)

Those ram are just crazy! I've seen ss from fits that do well over 2ghz and their still going!!!


Due to that ram... I7 set ups are worth the buy. under 600 for everything...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2009)

ram ram ram....

kk


here's the deal.

its Crucial 1066mhz ddr3 generic. the ones i have, along with several other ppl have Micron D9JNL chips, same that cellshock, teemgroup, and lots of other high dollar ram have... until hypers came out..

the kits that have the same product number now fron egg have come with D9KPL's which are almost identical ICs but are more like the elpinda hypers. they arent 50nm chips but they can run the tighter timings in SOME cases.

i hit 2000mhz with mine at 200bclk wiht 1.71v but later found they ran the same at 1.648v with higher vtt.

the highest i've got them to run at is 2047mhz at 8-7-7-19-1t @ 1.85v

i HAVE ran them up to 2.3v trying to get 2133mhz for a 100% OC and they never even got warm to the touch. i DO NOT run a fan or anything on them. in fact, i sit a fan on them pointing towards the NB and VRMs so there is actually reduced airflow to the ram.

the higher dollar ddr3 comes with D9GTR, D9GTS chips from crucial or samsung HFC0 or newer HFC8 chips. these will perform similar but cost you more because of fancy heatspreaders and LED lights.

the 3x2gb sticks cost $76-$85 depending on the time of the month.

the 3x1gb moduals clock identical to the 3x2gb moduals.

here's the links...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148245

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

yeah that RAM is some good stuff man.  I still am debating whether to add another 3gig of pi blacks like the ones you sold me or get a six gig kit of that


----------



## freaksavior (May 30, 2009)

yeah, i did 1.81 @ 88824, and it booted. i was suprised. 

its good ram for sure, mine are D9KPV though.


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

Crucials aren't D9JNL for sure?


----------



## crazy pyro (May 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ram ram ram....
> 
> kk
> 
> ...



Cheers for that, I thought I'd read something on here saying to just go for the 1333 kit if it was cheaper since they were using the same chips.


----------



## r9 (May 30, 2009)

That is incredible value DDR3. Great find.


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

r9 said:


> That is incredible value DDR3. Great find.



It's been around for quite a while  you should check the i7 thread!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

n-ster said:


> It's been around for quite a while  you should check the i7 thread!



I agree, at one point there was like 10 pages of just everybody buying these    but hey, everybody loves good deals, and FIT is the man when it comes to that.  I think he built an i7 rig for like under .73 cents


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2009)

looks like i need to hurry and get another D0 920. either that or get a 950


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> looks like i need to hurry and get another D0 920. either that or get a 950



why, they are discontinuing them soon?


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

Can't you persuade Intel not to discontinue them? lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why, they are discontinuing them soon?



check todays news here on TPU CP


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=95603


----------



## crazy pyro (May 30, 2009)

SHIT, that's really rather unhelpful that. So P55 mobos'll be more expensive than P45 mobos, CPUs will cost more and RAM'll be about the same price, gonna be GREAT fun when it comes to my having to upgrade...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

i had read that a few days ago on another forum, thats why I knew.  Thats crazy, I need my D0 soon!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2009)

i got a new desk today.... 

i guess i'll show you guys that in a bit.

till then... 

heres my fans, i shoulda got 2 more but i didnt so yeah.

desk is underneath.


----------



## Charper2013 (May 30, 2009)

nice looking Wood... Cant wait!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

looking good fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 31, 2009)

here we are...

a bit better...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

I do say man, it does look sweet!!! Love the two cases down there.. Only thing is that you still have to move things around to get to stuff don't you?
Any how... IT does look sweet man! Really do!

To bad the second case is long.. I'd say move the sub to the left and place them together in length... but then you would bang your feet together with the go case..


----------



## DrPepper (May 31, 2009)

Nice table I wish mine was like that.


----------



## mlee49 (May 31, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i got a new desk today....
> i guess i'll show you guys that in a bit.
> till then...
> heres my fans, i shoulda got 2 more but i didnt so yeah.
> ...



Fit, do you tend to favor the Kaze series?  I was thinking of upgrading my rad with new S-Flex 1600's should I consider the Kaze's comparable?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 31, 2009)

i like all the scythe's. you really cant go wrong with any of them.

ultra kazes have higher static pressure and work on HWlabs rads.


----------



## mlee49 (May 31, 2009)

Yeah I need to upgrade the rad with a 3x120mm and 6 good fans. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

I am also thinking of putting some kaze's in push and pull. I do have a HWlabs so I favor that big time.


FIT love the new desk dude


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

here's a bit of an update.

i had to make a 5.25" rack because this case didnt come with one when i got it.

im still toying around with the water loop. im trying to locate a TC pa120.1 to add in the bottom.

im trying to come up with an idea for a res.  i really dont like bay res's and a EK wont fit in this case. i hate the swiftec micro res so thats not an option either.

i need to order some sleaving for the fan cables and im working on boxing in the back of my fan controller to hide the excess wires. i also need to get the psu cables tied up a bit more nicely.

still trying to locate the delta FFB1212EH and im working on the fan duct for the 295's tomorrow. 

here's what i have ATM...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

so far so good FIT, like where this is headed 

When you say locate your delta, you mean looking for it as in can't find it?  or looking for them online to buy?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

gary ordered me one and it will take 6 weeks so yeah...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> gary ordered me one and it will take 6 weeks so yeah...



Damn why so long, he give you a reason?


----------



## mudkip (Jun 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ram ram ram....
> 
> kk
> 
> ...



Amazing memory!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn why so long, he give you a reason?



delta is in phillipenes...



mudkip said:


> Amazing memory!



the only thing that amazes me is the fact that ppl still waste money on expensive ddr3. you dont even need to run it OCed higher than 1600mhz so why bother with $$$ ram?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 1, 2009)

So whats the plans with the fan duct for the gpu's?  Something like an acrylic tub across the cards only?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

well....

where you can see the fan is missing...

there will be a delta 230cfm fan.

im making a metal duct that will collect heat from the top of the gpu's and get sucked out the fan on the left.

it will be an L shaped duct.

thats the best i can describe it really.

i can see it better than i can describe.

there is alot less room there than it looks. only about 1.25" between the fan and the video card. about 2.5" between the top of the cards and the top of the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

FIT, if you can make that work the way you want it, thats going to work really good bro


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking good, but got any pics of this next to a mid tower, just curious to see how big this thing is, it looks pretty large. I know it's going to weigh a lot


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

well this was a trial and error situation.

i tried a regular lian li bay cover, then a modded cheapocrap one....

then i decided i would just make something that served 2 purposes.

cover the empty slot and hide the wires from the fan controller.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Jizzed in my pants*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

all wired up now...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

running....


----------



## computertechy (Jun 1, 2009)

that's looking amazing fits!

and love the desk! command centre ftw!!!!

visit my project log if im worthy enough buddy! hehe


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

damn....

NB/SB/VRMs either need to be on water or i need to figure out better airflow in the cpu area to keep them cool.

i still need to find the 2nd rad as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2009)

You couldnt run NB and SB off that rad? That is one fat 120.2 rad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

actually...

i think i might need more rad believe it or not.

im at stock and idling at 41c


----------



## computertechy (Jun 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> actually...
> 
> i think i might need more rad believe it or not.
> 
> im at stock and idling at 41c



thats not that bad!

but for people like you and binge!

its just unacceptable!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 1, 2009)

Subscribed, just because Fits gets off on the attention


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

fit that looks good, like the great work you did with the cable management 

FIT, just put a fan over the main components dude, it wont hurt.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jun 1, 2009)

If it were me dude at the very least I'd put a double & a single on the i7 then a double for anything else. Looks good though dude.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> If it were me dude at the very least I'd put a double & a single on the i7 then a double for anything else. Looks good though dude.



Thats a lot to fit into a case he is trying to make portable. A dual rad though I would have thought would be enough for the Proc, NB, and SB, but I guess he wants it a bit chillier.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2009)

i rearranged fans a bit. i mixed in some ultra kazes with the slipstreams. 

im working on the duct for the 295s as well. i think that will drop temps a few degrees once i get the heat out of the case. damn 295s blow heat right into the case.

i am thinking about putting a 92mm fan in the back panel where one would be in a regular case. i also thought i would make a grill for it that directs the air down to the mobo.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

holy crap.....

all stock....


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jun 2, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats a lot to fit into a case he is trying to make portable. A dual rad though I would have thought would be enough for the Proc, NB, and SB, but I guess he wants it a bit chillier.



Have a look. This is where I got the idea for mine but changed cases to a HAF instead but it's one of the nicest H2G0 setups i've come across yet & packed with goodness. i7s need more cooling than anything so why not have as many rads as you can fit? I was even going to put a swifty on my psu for extra cooling lol.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=174525


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

wtf.....


----------



## computertechy (Jun 2, 2009)

damn that things fast!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

non physx...


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 2, 2009)

im confused fit, is that good?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

for stock clocks on everything.....


it's pretty SICK!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 2, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> im confused fit, is that good?



its more than good, its godlike!


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> for stock clocks on everything.....
> 
> 
> it's pretty SICK!



is it because of the board or?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice scores, what did you end up doing with the NB and SB?



2lowSniper said:


> Have a look. This is where I got the idea for mine but changed cases to a HAF instead but it's one of the nicest H2G0 setups i've come across yet & packed with goodness. i7s need more cooling than anything so why not have as many rads as you can fit? I was even going to put a swifty on my psu for extra cooling lol.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=174525



That is amazing looking, and I agree more rads the more you can cool better, but it's going to be a tank, and the rads on the back make it even bigger. That case doesn't really look any smaller than a mid tower since its a cube it would probably be even harder to lug around, but still looks amazing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

havent done a thing


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

round out that 38k at only 3.7ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

moar...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

dang fit, I think you are about to break your own personal best soon bro   great job.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 2, 2009)

whats vantage wr?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 2, 2009)

Ooh, those results categorize as being perfectly droolable over!


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the 40k run fits


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2009)

I want a 4.3GHz run!


----------



## mudkip (Jun 2, 2009)

I want  a 4,4 Ghz run.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I want  a 4,4 Ghz run.



i want a 4.5Ghz run


----------



## computertechy (Jun 2, 2009)

i want a 4.6Ghz run


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 2, 2009)

I want OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!! Megahurtz!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I want OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!! Megahurtz!



you've ruined it now. this is why we cant have nice things.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you've ruined it now. this is why we cant have nice things.



It probably won't help if I say pretty please, right?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

I want a run at 4662mhz HT ON ! (222x21)


----------



## computertechy (Jun 2, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> It probably won't help if I say pretty please, right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

when you see it, 


you'll shit bricks...









i'll give it a bit before i tell you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

any guesses?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2009)

Either your planning on WC'ing your desk/keyboard or that 4x120mm is goin in the i7-2-GO!

I would question your clearance but then I'd expect this:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm really rather surprised at seeing a stock intel heatsink on anything Fit...


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweet dude!  You are going to have some extremely sweaty balls during those benching runs!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Rofl!

they barely get over room temp


----------



## mudkip (Jun 2, 2009)

sweaty balls lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Rofl!
> 
> they barely get over room temp



Your balls or the processor?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

water/rads

not the balls.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Suppose thats a good thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy, fit why dont you add more fans on each side, total of 12 fans


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

too loud. i did it this way so im only using 4 instead of 8. 

it will cut down on the noise and power consumption.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> too loud. i did it this way so im only using 4 instead of 8.
> 
> it will cut down on the noise and power consumption.



true, got a point.  You think temps will be hurt much using 4 as opposed to eight fans?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

nope. any flow through these at all will be more than enough. the size keeps temps at a minimum.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Either your planning on WC'ing your desk/keyboard or that 4x120mm is goin in the i7-2-GO!
> 
> I would question your clearance but then I'd expect this:
> http://www.forumsextreme.com/images/Funny_Pictures_Star-Wars_Lack_of_Faith.jpg



4x140mm

A LOT bigger.

these rads are 80mm longer and 20mm wider than a 4x120 rad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope. any flow through these at all will be more than enough. the size keeps temps at a minimum.



I see.

Hey fit, simple question.  Its related in a way but a bit off topic.  If you dont mind, if you do just PM me.

we basically have the same or lets say similar rads.  I have the 480.  Would going from my 110cfm scythe's to 133cfm ultra kaze's make a big difference in temps.  Im only running four of them in push configuration.  What do you think?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2009)

depends....

you have 120x25mm fans now?

the 120x38mm fans will help yes. 

i am actually disappointed in these fans im using in my MM because they dont have the amount of static pressure that 38mm fans have.

the only way you can match 38mm's static pressure is get a louder, higher cfm 25mm fan... one thats practically rediculas.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 3, 2009)

Heh nice rad mount!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2009)

update....

got this up and running now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 3, 2009)

You using that massive rad on the i7 2 go?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2009)

when im running benchmarks yes.

there is 2 rads there.

i could actually cool both rigs with this setup.... if not more.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2009)

Im having a hard time comprehending.

WTH is actually going on in that pic? What exactly are you watercooling as I dont see any tubing except to the rad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2009)

in this pic you can see that the big setup is cooling the cpu.

what is confusing you is the regular loop for the i7-2-go.

i pulled the regular loop to the side.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2009)

I see it now and yes .. I SHAT BRICKS!!!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tut tut... Intel Stock cooler 

But yea, very nice setup. Although I'm not a fan of the 'fixed' radiator. I like to easily move my hardware . Made me want to get watercooling on my next rig anyway.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2009)

its not bolted in. it just hangs there.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2009)

SWEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT look man!  all around on it! To bad my desk is glass... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

I like it FIT  how are the temps?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 4, 2009)

So when you take that comp somewhere will you have to down clock it, or it still going to be fien without the monster rad on it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2009)

i usually run it 4.3ghz or so. no need to downclock for that.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

*envious*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

an update...

got the pa120.1 mounted up for test fitting.

im still going to paint it like the pa120.2 i have up top.

im waiting on barbs for the pa120.1 from PTS. im also waiting on a new res which i'll talk more about later.

i relocated the HDD to a much easier location that i think makes it look cleaner and is easier to route cabling. im planning on trimming 5.25" bay acrylic a bit to open the case up a bit more.

EDIT: oh yeah... i added the 92mm fan in the back to help better the airflow around the NB/VRMs.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 9, 2009)

That is awesome fit!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

very nice fit, like how the PA 120.1 mounted


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

well i figured out a few things...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking good man, Looking good!

 now just that air duct!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks nice, can't say I ever liked 90 degree angle pieces though...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

its like they arent there when you use copper elboes


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

Thats when talking flow, not aesthetics


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

i'd plumb the whole thing in copper if it wasnt such a PITA to do.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 9, 2009)

Why are there two rads? You watercooling something other than the CPU?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

nope.

i'd put more if i had the room.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i'd plumb the whole thing in copper if it wasnt such a PITA to do.



True, I've been thinking about copper pipes for a while too...

Still thinking on how to incorporate subtle watercooling on a mini-itx board for my Aluminix "never finished" box.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope.
> 
> i'd put more if i had the room.



So im guessing that more than one rad overall degress the temps of the CPU?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

i have a new build in progress but i have to sell all my stuff in my FS thread to finance it.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have a new build in progress but i have to sell all my stuff in my FS thread to finance it.



Shadowfold told me he might be interested on that MINI Itx thing. PM him. Maybe yall can work something out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

well there are 2 available and i hope both sell


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well there are 2 available and i hope both sell



If you plan on doing a project log for the build. I might donate some cash.. I shoudl have a bit extra in Paypal soon enough. What do you think this build will consist of?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

i need a zotac atom330/ion board, 2x2gb of ddr2 and 2.5" sata hdd.

i cannot speak of any more parts though.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i need a zotac atom330/ion board, 2x2gb of ddr2 and 2.5" sata hdd.
> 
> i cannot speak of any more parts though.



Sounds sick! How much do you think all that will cost you?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

too damn much. thats why i need my stuff gone


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 9, 2009)

Is that absoulutley all the stuff that you have.. Im looking for some older stuff and a cpu cooler.. I think you should put a link to your FS threa?d in your sig.. alot of ppl here look at you threads and stuff.. great way to adertise


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

fan duct finished...


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 10, 2009)

What did you make that from?.. Ctyrofoam?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

amazing job fits!

i would also like to know what you made that out of?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

its sheet metal wrapped in foam sound mat


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 10, 2009)

How much should this thing weigh when done?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow fit, excellent custom job.  I'm very impressed.

Your using the M655 pump right?  Do you think it has enough to push through two rad's?  I've been questioning if it's enough for a single system, as far as flow is concerned.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

655 is plenty for 2 rads yes.

hey mlee...

if i ever come over i can bring my i7 rig ROFLMAO!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been meaning to come up, It's just been one thing or another lately.  Babysitter decided to maker her own schedule this week.

I'm trying to arrange a TriFire run with TheScavenger since he got his two 4870's and I've got a 4830 for a minute.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jun 10, 2009)

Dude hang a rad off the back frigg!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 10, 2009)

I think this rig will use all Fit's muscles to pick it up LOL jk

Great job Fit  But it will seriously be a good workout to lift that up and back down like 100 times... you should try! wonder if you could LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

hey fit, can you take a closer shot of it, so we can see it in more detail.  good job though bro, really like it


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey fit, can you take a closer shot of it, so we can see it in more detail.  good job though bro, really like it



what is it with you and pictures with not enough detail! 

are you looking for blemishes or too see if its wearing make-up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

computertechy said:


> what is it with you and pictures with not enough detail!
> 
> are you looking for blemishes or too see if its wearing make-up?



what is it with you and bustin my balls huh 

naw just wanna see how its mounted and stuff, its some tight work man.  and I wanna see if it has make up too!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

keep in mind that the sli bridge sits under this as well.

its just a simple air duct/plenum that collects the hot air from the 295s and puts it outside the case. this should fix my problem with all the heat ending up in the case.

i ended up using a 3k rpm scythe ultra kaze on the fan controller.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

I see, so its hooked up to a fan.  Very brilliant fit, like the finish too!!!  So noticed any difference in temps?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

*Are You Satisfied Now Cp??*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

there is no mounting to it. it sits in there just right and sung too i might add. its not going anywhere. the insulation on the outside is to keep the noise down when the 295s and the kaze are running full bore

i have only ran this rig that one initial time early last week for about an hour tops. 

i wont have it running again until later this week when i get my stuff from PTS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

computertechy said:


> *Are You Satisfied Now Cp??*



xtremely 


Fitseries3 said:


> there is no mounting to it. it sits in there just right and sung too i might add. its not going anywhere. the insulation on the outside is to keep the noise down when the 295s and the kaze are running full bore
> 
> i have only ran this rig that one initial time early last week for about an hour tops.
> 
> i wont have it running again until later this week when i get my stuff from PTS.



cool.  Well Glad it worked out bro, I really do like the idea of having that duct there.  You rule FIT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

next i need to make ducting or some sorta guiding for the 92mm fan to blow on the vrms and nb

any help would be appreciated


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

couldnt you duct them in then have the hot air going out that spare pci slot above your 295's?

if its a useless idea just tell me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 10, 2009)

no... thats a viable idea but the airflow of the case is ...

IN the 92mm in the back panel

IN the far left 120mm ultra kaze

and 

OUT the rad on the right.

i was thinking of making a louvered fan grill...


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

ahhh i see 

sorry fits i will be quiet now 

thats a good idea!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 11, 2009)

hey fits i have this 







100mm on its own, 115/120mm with screw in bleed valve its about 5/6 years old. its made of acetal and is 3/8 BSP fittings i think?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

looks cool. if you were in US i would get it but im afraid shipping would kill it.

thanks


----------



## computertechy (Jun 11, 2009)

shame i dont know anyone who comes here on holiday from the us(who would come here on holiday  !!!)

sorry bud


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

i need to find a 60gb+ ssd for under $140 shipped


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i need to find a 60gb+ ssd for under $140 shipped



$149.00 shipped.  http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ShoppingCart.jsp


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

linky brokey... sorta

I cant see YOUR cart


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010458 

thats prolly the one you wanted to show me.

hmm....

well my problem is i can get 2 30gb ocz core v2's for $130 so.... 

which should i go with?


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2009)

Performance in the specs seem identical however the Corsair SSD is newer so it may have an updated memory controller...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 11, 2009)

but 2x smaller drives still = same size in the end 

BUT

340mb/s read and 200mb/s write    beats 170/100 

idk. decisions decisions

does that corsair have cache?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

get the newest SSD you can, MB/s means squat if you have two drives with the stutter bug.

wont those viddies overheat? looks like the top card is sucking a lack of air off the bottom card.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 12, 2009)

good stuff & cool read, I like the creativity


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

got it up and running.

had to fix the 295s. shitty drivers wouldnt let the cards outta 3d mode so they were overheating.

the fan duct works great for the 295s. im seeing about 5-8c lower gpu temps and the case is 10-15c lower 

i also am trying out this airfoil for my 92mm fan to direct air into the VRM and NB HS's. seems to work rather well as temps are 3-8c lower 

here's some pics...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2009)

looking good man. looking good! Glad it's up and running for ya!


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 13, 2009)

love the design of this case... might have to copy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

check this out PB... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1414407&postcount=125


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2009)

Does that GB board have the heatpipe extending up into the mosfets?  I cant tell by the pictures.
Not sure if you could put some better heatsinks on them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

yes. it does.

and hey!!!!












<--------------- 10k posts!!!! in less then 2 years!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2009)

Woot! 10000 posts down, 100000 to go!


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> check this out PB... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1414407&postcount=125



haha that is pretty sick - ive seen that before, and frankly, it's quite recockulous.  Have you thought about putting quick disconnects on it? so that you can plug your i7-2-go into it (or anything else really) ...


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jun 13, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> haha that is pretty sick - ive seen that before, and frankly, it's quite recockulous.  Have you thought about putting quick disconnects on it? so that you can plug your i7-2-go into it (or anything else really) ...



It was suggested to him yes lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

good going fit.  With the improved temps and the 10k posts


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i need to find a 60gb+ ssd for under $140 shipped



Just listed tonight!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96712


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> got it up and running.
> 
> had to fix the 295s. shitty drivers wouldnt let the cards outta 3d mode so they were overheating.
> 
> ...



That is a sweet build with the MM


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> here we are...
> 
> a bit better...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26212&stc=1&d=1243733994



Nice computer desk fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

sweet! it works!

4 gtx295s!!!


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 13, 2009)

woowww Super duper Score Fit


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> sweet! it works!
> 
> 4 gtx295s!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/Capture019448PSed.jpg



get the f*ck outta here   294 FPS??? did you just break the world record? what the ****?

its a joke right?

oh man... pics please 

EDIT: AHAHAHA photoshopped the P, jerk, just woke up.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

i think fits is about to have his house broken into, and his PC stolen.

I'll bring the car, someone else bring a gun and a shovel.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

ROFL! 

i made it so ppl would catch it. the file same is even captureXXXPSed.jpg


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 13, 2009)

you're such a d*ck dude, totally thought that was real for 10 minutes...

ima go lift now...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2009)

lol!

all it would take is a modded driver


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

its almost 7am and i havent been to bed yet  its hard enough for me to type, let alone catch shoop da whoops.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2009)

lol.. it took me a few to get it also once he posted it in the vantage thread.. he showed me the org. lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2009)

i shitted when I saw this


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

here's how she performs....



entry






performance with physx on






performance with physx off






high






06






05






sPI 1m






generic cpu bench


----------



## computertechy (Jun 15, 2009)

daaaaaaaaaamn fits!

give that rig to me!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

the gtx 295's shine in vantage, but blow in 3dmark 06.  thats about 1k points better than my run with dual 4870's in 3dmark 06


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> here's how she performs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting, nice runs.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2009)

i just wanna say...

theres more where that came from


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i just wanna say...
> 
> theres more where that came from



lets have some more then....


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jun 24, 2009)

That's pretty nuts man. Jealous!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2009)

where you at in AZ?


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jun 24, 2009)

Phoenix. are you in az?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2009)

no but i will be in july. maybe i could stop in and chat


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Jun 24, 2009)

Sure that'd be cool
EDIT I guess that means I better get my rig done!


----------

